# V @ V 2009 show



## bam2002 (Jul 17, 2007)

Here are the photos I took this weekend at Vintage at the Vinyards in NC>

http://s206.photobucket.com/albums/bb295/bam2002/Vintage at v 09/?albumview=slideshow

A few shots of really nice Old BMWs.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

cool!! Looks like a good time. Thanks for sharing the pics =)


----------



## bam2002 (Jul 17, 2007)

Britt to bad its across the country for you. there were at least 50 6ers there this year.

It was a good show. Now I need to get my 02 done or the Bavaria repainted for next years V @ V..


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah...every 6 I see is so much nicer than mine...I am about to give up on her


----------



## Droptop91 (May 2, 2009)

I took a bunch, they are here:

http://twin-pines-farm.smugmug.com/gallery/8308915_ayQ5v


----------



## Soviet1942 (Sep 23, 2007)

6 Brit said:


> yeah...every 6 I see is so much nicer than mine...I am about to give up on her


When you do, sell it to me :thumbup:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

you going to drive it back to florida? lol


----------



## slam56 (Jun 21, 2009)

bam2002 said:


> Here are the photos I took this weekend at Vintage at the Vinyards in NC>


damn it ...this makes me want to put my old rims back up there n scrape the tint off....:bawling:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Omg wtf


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

beautiful!!


----------

